# Which Month Were You Born In?



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

November master race reporting in.





(im born on the 16th, but close enough)


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

September


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

November!!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

May. Was supposed to be June but I was a preemie!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

September.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Brad said:


> September





Cronos said:


> September.


Bro-fist


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Thextera said:


> Bro-fist


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

October


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

October


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> November!!


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

november


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

thisismeyo said:


> november


WELCOME BACK!  where have you been this entire time?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

May. November is supposed to be the most common because of Valentines Day sex.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> May. November is supposed to be the most common because of Valentines Day sex.


:c thanks 4 that image


----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> November is supposed to be the most common because of Valentines Day sex.


 lol, I've never thought about this before. I'm definitely not looking at people born in november the same way anymore. :lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

PassiveAggressive said:


> lol, I've never thought about this before. I'm definitely not looking at people born in november the same way anymore. :lol


You won't be able to look at them without the image of their parents getting down and dirty on a bed of rose pedals. You are welcome!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am the first June baby!

THIS IS MY MONTH! BACK OFF!!!!! :lol


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

January


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ It is highly appropriate for you to post in this thread.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

1st October


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

October. The most awesome of the months.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

February....


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

March babyyy :*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

January~


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

March


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

November


----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

June


----------



## WarriorGamer (Jun 6, 2013)

zomgz said:


> October. The most awesome of the months.


Me too!:boogie


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

December


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

december crew, reppin the 1213.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a June baby!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

December


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

January!


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

May


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

February child here.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

February!


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Monroee said:


> February child here.





FoX123 said:


> February!


I'm not alone!


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> November!!





Limmy said:


>












*November brah checking in*


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

September, making me a Virgo.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

januarygirl said:


> January


All the really cool people and winners in life are born in this month.

... myself included.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

April


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

September


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

June!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Thextera said:


> Bro-fist


Me too!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It appears that the late spring / summer months have the most votes overall.

I suppose there isn't much to do in the winter but bone in some places.

(july)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sirenz said:


> June





northstar1991 said:


> I'm a June baby!





wallenstein said:


> June!


WOOT WOOT! Holla at da Geminids and da early Cancers!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> WOOT WOOT! Holla at da Geminids and da early Cancers!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie











Scorpio Master Race


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Scorpio Master Race


 No WAY!
You are all outnumbered TWO to ONE!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> No WAY!
> You are all outnumbered TWO to ONE!


 nononono!

Scorpios have all the best traits

Erotic, Powerful, Sexual, Horny, :c why are all our traits related to sex?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Only Cancers have SA, we have all the traits, the rest of you are FAKERS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> nononono!
> 
> Scorpios have all the best traits
> 
> Erotic, Powerful, Sexual, Horny, :c why are all our traits related to sex?


Youthful trumps horny :lol
We keep going and going and can play different characters :haha


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

The first of February we still have our christmas trees up in february


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm an Aries baby. _Swag_


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

January represent!


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I've read that the most common birthdays are in August and September than any other month. Reason is supposedly that people huddle up inside because it's cold (and thus make more babies). 

I'm a February person myself.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

January!!!


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

June (Gemini)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

September like a baus 8)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Today is my birthday, so June.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zomgz said:


> October. The most awesome of the months.


I agree although I am biased.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey April people? Come on, don't be shy.:hs


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

September.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> Hey April people? Come on, don't be shy.:hs


April over here ^^


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

August
Leo


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

November.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

December.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

October


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hazy girl said:


> April over here ^^


Me too. Best month! :b


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

July.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

June


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was born in July


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

In this poll: A demonstration of the effect of a small sample size.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

smarch


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

December


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

July


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

We're in the minority in this poll. Because we're unique. 



SilentWitness said:


> Hey April people? Come on, don't be shy.:hs





hazy girl said:


> April over here ^^





Ally said:


> Me too. Best month! :b


That's right. What's the best month?


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

June.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

April. I was actually supposed to be born on the first of April, but I was born 18 days late. Dunno if that was lucky or not. Would've been cool, though I'd have to deal with everyone thinking I was joking when I said it was my birthday.....


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't remember...


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_February_


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

march


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

July


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The wrong one.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

March


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

May


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The merry month of June.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

February!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Proud November baby :boogie


----------

